# Six Cheap Places to Retire Abroad, Would You Want To Live There?



## SeaBreeze

The only choice for me if I wanted to live abroad from this selection is Vancouver, BC.  Here are some of their other choices, would you like to retire abroad in any of these places??  http://www.bankrate.com/finance/retirement/6-cheap-places-retire-abroad.aspx#slide=1


----------



## bulgyone

Valencia Spain, would suit nicely


----------



## oldman

Not me. Send me anywhere, just anywhere where it is warm all year round. We live in PA, but own another home in Florida, where we will be going in just a few days and will be staying until September. Then, right after the holidays, probably January 3 or 4. we will be going back down until the first of April. When I was younger and especially when I was a kid, I loved the winter and the snow. Back in the 50's and 60's while I was 'growing up', which my Mom always said that I never did, we had some really big snows and it was extremely cold. Of course, when you are young everything seems bigger and worse that it really is. 

We were always so excited when school would be called off or closed early and sent home. Our group of guys would gather at a lake that was frozen and we would skate or play hockey. Or, we would get our sleds and go sledding for hours. We would all try to impress the girls by doing dare-devil style tricks, like going down the hill backwards or standing up on our sleds. Yes, it was a different time back then.

Sorry to get off the subject.


----------



## SifuPhil

Definitely *Thailand*. I have a friend there that has tried to get me to move there for years, and the picture he paints is wonderful.

*Vancouver* just sounds a bit too rich for my blood.

I looked into *Lake Atitland* (Guatemala) previously, and although the living IS cheap there isn't much around there, and burglary and muggings are on the rise.

*Argentina*? I would be shy after their failed economy.

*Spain*? Language problem.

*Guam*? I've heard that large areas of it are pretty nasty, and you're very isolated there..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've been lots of places and called lots of places home, but the only other place I'd even consider would be the West Country in the UK. However, it would be far too spendy for me in my "eld"


----------



## CPA-Kim

The warmer, the better.  If I could afford another home, it would probably be in Australia, near the water.....for Winter.  Even Daytona Beach is too cold for me in the Winter.


----------



## JustBonee

Guatemala ??? . ... isn't this where the illegals are coming from,  to the US?


----------



## oldman

I am no fan of South America. I visited there three times in different countries and I had my suite broken into two of those times with stuff stolen. I was sure that both times it was an inside job, but how do you prove it? I had to fill out a police report, so the insurance company would pay and both times the cops told me not to expect to get my stuff back. I told the cop the second time to check the bell hop's car or locker. I guess he knew I was right because he smiled and nodded his head.

I also told my wife that I will not be going back to S.A. By the way, just as a reminder for those that have never traveled abroad or out of the country, NEVER leave your passport in your hotel room. In some countries, U.S. passports fetch big bucks.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

*The I-15 Retirement.*

    For *ME* it would be in a *USED* 32 foot mobil home. One time cost $12,000.
        Kalispell, Montana for 4 months (Jun-Sep) space - $2,000.
        Logan, Utah for 2 months (Apr-May) / (Oct-Nov) space - $1,600.
        Laughlin, Nevada for 4 months (Dec-Mar) space - $2,400.
    Average yearly costs $6,000 space + $1,350 Gas = $7,350.
Average monthly costs $612.50 includes utilities.
    Average monthly temp 75.

Establish either Nevada or Montana as my home state - no state tax.

Edited:  Adjusted my gas expenses.  Total miles was less than I thought after searching mapquest.

View attachment 8612


----------



## Bullie76

Of the 6 listed, I think Spain would be interesting. But the language problem would make it a no go. Guess I will stay put.


----------



## oakapple

I would say Spain too. The Valencia region is lovely. However, I plan to stay here in the UK , where we get 'interesting' weather even if not hot [although this Summer is lovely so far.] I notice that 'oldman' says he lives in PA in the US. What does PA stand for?I have no idea where it is.


----------



## RadishRose

Hi Oakapple!  PA is the abbreviation for the state of Pennsylvania. Named for William Penn, I think it means "Penns Woods".


----------



## Lon

For the past 23 years I have spent five to six months living in New Zealand. Yep, it's a long way off, but the exchange rate at 86 cents U.S. dollar to the NZ dollar is not bad. 23 years ago it was 65 cents and the difference in living costs more than paid for the round trip air fare. English is the spoken language, excellent standard of living, out standing scenery and great people. 12 1/2 hours non stop from LA to Auckland.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Bonnie said:


> Guatemala ??? . ... isn't this where the illegals are coming from,  to the US?



Bonnie, that was exactly my thought when I read that part of the article !  Here we have the article showing us beautiful scenic areas near a large lake (or whatever that is), and then we have all the pro-illegals telling us how terrible that life is in Guatemala, that they have to send their children up here to escape from the horrible gangs and attacks down there ! ! 
So, which one is the REAL Guatamala ?  

I think that each place had some good attractions going for it. I would have to look at everything more closely before choosing any of them, though. 
Not sure I would want to live by the volcanoes, either ! 

I really like the Olympic Peninsula.  The climate is moderate, you have beautiful lakes and mountains, easy to get to the ocean from there, and many of the smaller little towns there are pretty cheap to live in as well.  I loved living in Western Washington, and being able to go and just spend the weekend at a cheap little motel there and walk on the beaches ! 
And I love fresh panfried oysters ! !


----------



## Debby

SeaBreeze said:


> The only choice for me if I wanted to live abroad from this selection is Vancouver, BC.  Here are some of their other choices, would you like to retire abroad in any of these places??  http://www.bankrate.com/finance/retirement/6-cheap-places-retire-abroad.aspx#slide=1




I'm from Langley, BC which is about 45 minutes outside of Vancouver.  Truly a lovely city.  But with the housing costs there as high as they are, I'm amazed that that city is listed amongst cheap places to live.  One of the reasons we moved to Nova Scotia was because it's cheaper here for property.  Average cost for an acre of land is about $5,000 give or take although building costs are pretty much the same.  Wages are also lower here and jobs are way harder to find so if you were a senior who thought you might do PT work to help out, you'd probably have difficulty meeting those needs.


----------



## Lon

New Zealand would still be a good choice because of the favorable monatary exchange rate. At 85 cents US to the NZ dolla.r It's  not as good as the 64 cents that I was getting in the 1990's, but it's still good if you are living on American dollars. Everyone speaks English, high quality of life, clean air and water, generous and kind people.


----------



## jujube

I'm looking seriously at Quito, Ecuador.   Went down there earlier this year and I really like what I see.   I'd like to look at Cuenca, too.   Quito is at a higher altitude and I know it bothers some people with breathing problems but Cuenca is much lower.


----------



## Susie

New Zealand?
New Zealand has so much going for it (have been there several times); Beautiful scenery, friendly people, clean air, good food, and best of all: 'Very Safe'!
However, it is also very 'quiet'! Some, used to stimulating, active city living, could find it boring.


----------



## Vala

You said cheap and Vancouver ?????   Vancouver and Oregon are the places I would retire to but I have a fairly new  2,800 sq ft home paid for, with that and my savings I couldn't buy a shack in either of those places.


----------



## Ameriscot

We are enjoying our winter here in Thailand but could never move away from Scotland permanently.  Scotland is definitely not a cheap place to retire on US dollars. UK income is needed in addition to US or other.


----------



## Skyking

I flew the DC-10 and 747 for a living and like Johnny Cash sang in his song, "I've been everywhere man" (except Antartica) but I especially liked Australia, Bermuda, Hawaii and St. Johns in the Virgin Islands. You could say I like warm islands.  Unfortunately these can be expensive places to live. But if I had one country to choose I think it would be the USA. Great retirement towns abound and the cost of living varies from A-Z to meet your needs.


----------



## Skyking

Susie said:


> New Zealand?
> New Zealand has so much going for it (have been there several times); Beautiful scenery, friendly people, clean air, good food, and best of all: 'Very Safe'!
> However, it is also very 'quiet'! Some, used to stimulating, active city living, could find it boring.



Funny but that is exactly the way I felt about New Zealand, beautiful but very very quiet.


----------



## Dreamplanter

Right, RadishRose!   I am a 10th generation Pennsylvanian and love it here.  And it is green and lush especially where I live - SE part of the state.


----------



## Lethe200

The only reason Vancouver is on the list is stated clearly - healthcare costs. However, what the article DOESN'T say is that immigration to British Columbia is pretty much closed to the average person. My MIL's family, close to 200 of them, live in Vancouver/Richmond. She always thought she could go live with them in her old age. However, we discovered that BC now requires $350K cash - yes, cash - and you must declare your intent to start a business. They want entrepreneurs only. 

You are, interestingly enough, welcome to be an 'illegal alien.' There is a six month max residency for visitors, but Customs honestly told us they don't enforce it. This means you can use their healthcare services, but you will pay for it with your own $$$. It is very inexpensive for regular day-to-day care. But getting specialists, especially for certain conditions, can be an issue. Even American $$$ don't always get you to the head of the line, then.

I don't think we should be surprised that Guatemala is praised for its beauty yet has immigrants looking to leave. I married an immigrant and they firmly believe the US remains the land of opportunity. South America lacks a stable middle class and corruption is rampant. Like Asia it is very class-conscious. As an American with even a basic SocSec check, one is able to live an upper-class lifestyle with ease because the currency exchange works heavily in your favor. 

We have friends who had to go to Panama to live because he lost his job and simply could not afford to retire in the US. Fortunately his wife grew up in S.A. and speaks fluent Spanish. They took about 2 yrs to complete their permanent move - it was not an easy process. They also were smart to try to a number of different places by renting. They are very happy in Boquete where they currently live.

As we live in one of the most beautiful areas in the world - the San Francisco Bay Area, where people come from all over the world just to spend a few days here - we have no particular desire to live elsewhere or even travel abroad at this point. We've spent the last five years traveling a circuit around Northern CA, with occasional trips elsewhere (all along the West Coast; the Southwest; the Connecticut/Massachusetts area on the East Coast where I have relatives). 

It has been terrific to be able to spend uninterrupted days in places we could only visit by day-trips when we were still working. We are foodies so this is another reason why this is such a great area to spend our time in. We do regular driving trips to Napa and Sonoma counties (separately; Sonoma is very large), Monterey/Carmel, Mendocino and the Northern Coast.  Sooooo gorgeous!

We enjoy living in the city. We prefer the easy availability and wide variety of services, as well as having our HMO doctor/hospital less than 10 min. from our home. Great weather, beautiful area, staggering number of activities for every interest, varied social life, amazing food...can't think of anything we're missing.


----------



## Lara

I hear of lots of retirees from the U.S. happily relocating to Costa Rica. Visiting beautiful Vancover for pleasure is at the top of my bucket list, Lethe. My home here in NC is more than I need now. I never use the upstairs. But, instead of selling and losing that as an income-producing property and investment, I've been thinking of renting it out, using the rental income for management services, taxes, HOA dues, maintenance, and then hopefully have enough left to help with rent on a smaller place near the beach (by renting I wouldn't have to pay outrageous hurricane insurance or deal with storm damage headaches)….but not abroad as I have commitments here in the US. Plus, being single and up there in the years, I wouldn't have the courage to uproot everything for the unknown.


----------



## Lara

Forget what I said about Costa Rica. If you want to go there be sure to rent for a year first. Apparently Americans don't remain happy there for long for various reasons.


----------



## tnthomas

Son_of_Perdition said:


> *The I-15 Retirement.*
> 
> For *ME* it would be in a *USED* 32 foot mobil home. One time cost $12,000.
> Kalispell, Montana for 4 months (Jun-Sep) space - $2,000.
> Logan, Utah for 2 months (Apr-May) / (Oct-Nov) space - $1,600.
> Laughlin, Nevada for 4 months (Dec-Mar) space - $2,400.
> Average yearly costs $6,000 space + $1,350 Gas = $7,350.
> Average monthly costs $612.50 includes utilities.
> Average monthly temp 75.
> 
> Establish either Nevada or Montana as my home state - no state tax.
> 
> Edited:  Adjusted my gas expenses.  Total miles was less than I thought after searching mapquest.





Snowbird!


----------



## Lethe200

Lara said:


> Forget what I said about Costa Rica. If you want to go there be sure to rent for a year first. Apparently Americans don't remain happy there for long for various reasons.



Many people vastly underestimate the difficulties in moving abroad. It took one couple we know more than two years to do a permanent move to Panama, which is one of the most American-friendly from a tax/legal standpoint. And that's with the wife speaking flawless Spanish (she grew up in South America). 

They do love it there, but it is a VERY different culture and lifestyle. Yes, everything's relaxed and casual...including services. Forget the "two hour window for appointments", you're lucky if the service guy shows up in two weeks - and that can mean your Net service, not just a plumbing repair or car. 

Also, the climate varies tremendously depending upon elevation. The husband wanted to be by the sea, but found the summers absolutely unbearable (and he loved CA desert weather). They moved four times in two years before finding what they feel is the perfect place for them.

Always, _*always*_, visit multiple times before deciding on a new location, whether stateside or abroad. And then RENT, don't buy, for a while. Don't ever let anyone pressure you into, "Oh, prices are rising fast, if you don't buy now you'll regret it!"


----------



## AZ Jim

Lara said:


> Forget what I said about Costa Rica. If you want to go there be sure to rent for a year first. Apparently Americans don't remain happy there for long for various reasons.



Lara, maybe it's the constant cry of "go home yankee!"


----------



## AZ Jim

USA or Canada for me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> Forget what I said about Costa Rica. If you want to go there be sure to rent for a year first. Apparently Americans don't remain happy there for long for various reasons.



I had an online friend that had retired to Costa Rice.  She loved it but then had serious health issues and wasn't happy with the hospital treatment. She wasn't getting better and felt she'd be better off in the US.  

Quite a few years ago I thought it would be nice to retire to a warm climate like Panama or one of those.  But then I realized that aside from the weather, the beaches and living luxuriously for cheap, there was nothing else.  Those wouldn't be enough for me. 

I love spending winters in Thailand and it would be a good place to live for a fraction of the cost, but I just couldn't have anything other than Scotland as my permanent home, even with the lousy climate.


----------



## Lara

After reading your various SF posts, I can understand why you love Scotland. It's beauty, it's people, their positivity and happy nature, their acceptance of you, and more. I have a little scottish in my family history. For a foreign country to genuinely accept you is special. 

I've visited a number of caribbean islands and they only "like" you if you're spending your money. I jumped on a local bus with my children to experience the island, off the beaten path, and a woman blocked the last seat left. So I stood with my children. Next day I took a taxi and told him what happened. He said "that's because they want you to spend your money and not use their buses. I understand that tourists are their livelihood but there is a point where making genuine friendships across borders is what it's all about.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> After reading your various SF posts, I can understand why you love Scotland. It's beauty, it's people, their positivity and happy nature, their acceptance of you, and more. I have a little scottish in my family history. For a foreign country to genuinely accept you is special.
> 
> I've visited a number of caribbean islands and they only "like" you if you're spending your money. I jumped on a local bus with my children to experience the island, off the beaten path, and a woman blocked the last seat left. So I stood with my children. Next day I took a taxi and told him what happened. He said "that's because they want you to spend your money and not use their buses. I understand that tourists are their livelihood but there is a point where making genuine friendships across borders is what it's all about.



I haven't run into any anti-Americanism in Scotland but I have met expats who experienced it in England, especially London. Not to say everyone is anti-American there, but it does occur.

They just love us in Thailand. They are very friendly, polite people who never show anger.  But they do love that we spend money there, and we also tip well.  We respect the rules and try not to offend which they also like.  So we feel very welcome there.


----------



## Manatee

None of the above.


----------



## IKE

Having spent so many years in the orient (Vietnam & Indonesia) and actually visited there I'd go with Thailand but that would again involve getting on a dreaded 'big silver bird' so I believe I'll probably happily live out the rest of my days right here.


----------



## Ameriscot

IKE said:


> Having spent so many years in the orient (Vietnam & Indonesia) and actually visited there I'd go with Thailand but that would again involve getting on a dreaded 'big silver bird' so I believe I'll probably happily live out the rest of my days right here.



Fear of flying?


----------



## IKE

Kinda.......remember I was involved in a float plane crash in the early 90's and I took it as a 'sign'.


----------



## Ameriscot

IKE said:


> Kinda.......remember I was involved in a float plane crash in the early 90's and I took it as a 'sign'.



Small planes have a massively higher rate of crashes than the big birds.


----------



## BeachLover1952

Mexico and Central America are at the top of the list, if and only if, you're merely looking for just a cheap place to retire. Forget anywhere in Europe unless you are rich (it’s also not warm). In Caribbean, Dominican Republic is cheap. But this blog says that many Americans prefer to retire in Italy and Portugal. You may Google this up:  _Retirement Income Blog: "Looking to Retire? Get Organized for an Overseas Move" _


In case you have not traveled much, you can pretty much get by with English anywhere other than the most isolated areas. I would love Vietnam or Thailand. Warm weather, many English speaking folks and very much affordable.


----------



## fureverywhere

My daughter in law left Thailand for a reason. Yes if you are an American Male Expat you'll never come home...the beach scene sounds incredible...party central. But for the rest of us nah that's okay.


----------



## Ameriscot

fureverywhere said:


> My daughter in law left Thailand for a reason. Yes if you are an American Male Expat you'll never come home...the beach scene sounds incredible...party central. But for the rest of us nah that's okay.



Plenty of places to party on Koh Samui. But those of us who want more peace and quiet, it's easy to find. It's quiet where we stay and there are areas on the southwest coast even quieter and less populated. We totally avoid the party beaches.  I wouldn't live here permanently though. I love Scotland too much.


----------

